# I think my wife is cheating!



## Aknaps21 (Dec 21, 2009)

So lately my wife has been working a lot of late shifts and the past couple of months she's been carpooling with a male co-worker. At first I didn't mind as it saves gas and in case she has car trouble or something like that, but it seems like they've become a little bit more than friends. You know....the phone calls that hang up, she starts wearing nice clothes to work and talking about him all the time...then abruptly stops leaving an uncomfortable silence. 

If I'm out in the garage when she gets home (usually after midnight) he just drops her off and leaves, but if the lights are off in the garage and I'm in the house (they think I'm sleeping) they sit out in the car for about 20 minutes. 

I asked her once what they were doing and she said, "Just talking". Whatever! 

So, last night I decided to see what's really going on out there. So, I leave the garage door open and turn all the lights off. I go out in the garage and wait. In a few minutes his car pulls into my driveway and as I'm hiding behind some of my hunting stuff the headlights shine through my garage and I see something that I just can't believe.

The string, on my bow is fraying! Not real bad, but enough. How long should I let it go before I replace it?


----------



## bowman77 (Dec 21, 2009)

lol same post is on AT


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 21, 2009)

You should let it go just long enough to allow time to replace your wife and then your string.


----------



## young gunna (Dec 21, 2009)

Its probly because the guy in the car shoots a BOWTECH! And he must be a better shot than you! LOL


----------



## 12gamag (Dec 21, 2009)

lol-you had me right up to the end....


----------



## GA HOYT (Dec 22, 2009)

bowman77 said:


> lol same post is on AT



well some one beat me to it


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 22, 2009)

young gunna said:


> Its probly because the guy in the car shoots a BOWTECH! And he must be a better shot than you! LOL



the guy in the car with the Bowtech aint doing nothing cause his riser is cold dawg.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Dec 22, 2009)

when she got in the car to come home some reason the car blew up and got two at one time 

why would you let her ride with another man anyway maybe you should get a bowtech:  whip:


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## bowhunting strick (Dec 23, 2009)

*wife cheating*

Dang Butch that will leave a mark for sure.  STRICK!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 23, 2009)

DANG IT MAN !!!! It was getting good!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 23, 2009)

Hook, line and sinker !


----------



## duffey1993 (Dec 23, 2009)

haha. this made me laugh.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 24, 2009)

*For the slow peeps...*



3darcher said:


> the guy in the car with the bowtech aint doing nothing cause "his riser is cold" dawg.



"his riser is cold" LoL


----------



## young gunna (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep Well see


----------



## Aknaps21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gunna  you still don't get it! His riser was cold!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 24, 2009)

Aknaps21 said:


> Gunna  you still don't get it! His riser was cold!



thank you!


----------



## james hyde (Dec 25, 2009)

Take care of the bow first, everything else will fall into place. Good one!


----------



## swamp wise (Dec 25, 2009)

I was on the edge of my seat reading that,  that was a good one


----------



## Johnny B (Dec 31, 2009)

Now that was funny!


----------



## Moose Master (Jan 8, 2010)

Is she hot?


----------



## bfghunter (Jan 12, 2010)

that was funny.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Jan 12, 2010)

Man that was too funny. I thought for a minute you got a lot of guts airing your dirty laundry on here, but then all of the sudden you set the hook. It was a catch for sure.


----------

